# CSNNW showing up on Comcast



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

CSNNW is now showing up on channel 37 on comcast, but is off air at the moment. The bad news is that there is no History channel or MSNBC anymore. Two of my favorite channels.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

GOD said:


> CSNNW is now showing up on channel 37 on comcast, but is off air at the moment. The bad news is that there is no History channel or MSNBC anymore. Two of my favorite channels.



as a charter customer i would be MORE than happy to give up history and MSNBC for CSNNW, and i'm even a FOX-hating liberal :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> as a charter customer i would be MORE than happy to give up history and MSNBC for CSNNW, and i'm even a FOX-hating liberal :biggrin:


The history channel I'm ok with, but my two passions (TV wise) are basketball and politics. The only channel for politics that I like is MSNBC. This is a real blow to me. I don't understand why we need the weather channel or any channel between 14 and 23 or again, from 27 to 31. I will not complain about getting CSNNW, but I might call and log a complaint about losing MSNBC.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW, MSNBC is on channel 128 and stilll under the cheaper package. Great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

History Channel is now channel 50. Weather Channel is now 47. MSNBC is channel 128 but you need a digital box to get it.

Wait do you have a digital box GOD? Cause when I go to 128 I get nothing


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Better yet to realize that Cable only has so much bandwidth, and because of this, they are highly restricted in how many channels they can broadcast in HD. As the Satellite providers are able to add HD channels, Comcast will be left in the dust.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

directv needs to get that channel asap


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree and I'm really upset with Comcast, Directv and the Blazers. If the Blazers are going to create a channel like this and show most of their games they better make sure their customers can watch the games. I know people will say go to Comcast but that isn't that easy once you have paid for HD equipment etc. Plus where I live(Seaside) I can only get Charter cable.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I am in Eugene and there is no HD version of CSNNW; however, the SD version shows up now. Is this the same as in the portland area? I am going to be mighty frustrated if I can't watch blazer games in HD.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Driew said:


> History Channel is now channel 50. Weather Channel is now 47. MSNBC is channel 128 but you need a digital box to get it.
> 
> Wait do you have a digital box GOD? Cause when I go to 128 I get nothing


Yes I have a digital box and I am watching MSNBC right now on channel 128.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So if we have DirecTV and already have NBA league pass, will those CSNW games show up, or do we risk having to rely on the other team to broadcast it?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

GOD said:


> Yes I have a digital box and I am watching MSNBC right now on channel 128.


Damn! Apparently my dorm room doesn't have a digital box in Eugene


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Well I'm in Copenhagen right now, so no TV or NBA for me. My fraternity had Comcast and we had HD on the big screen. 

Where my mother lives in Monmouth though she got hooked up with some localized service that provides TV, Internet, Phones and everything, and is really cheap. They have good HD and I think it is connected to the fact that a lot of fiber is being installed in the area.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Driew said:


> Damn! Apparently my dorm room doesn't have a digital box in Eugene


Too bad, I'll be switching too and fro from the Blazer game and the Dem debate tonight on MSNBC. 90% Blazers, 10% debate.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I would guess we will see the channel on DirecTV and Dish within the next two weeks. Comcast has to wait until everyone has a chance to bite at those huge adds in the Oregonian first. 

And as for the Blazers claiming the whole Sat thing is out of their hands... well yeah... NOW it is... but it would not have been if they wouldn't have given Comcast the contract until they had deals with DirecTV and Dish.


----------

